# Translation needed



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a recording of Richard Strauss's Opera, die Frau ohne schatten but no libretto or translation. Anyone know of a link for an English translation please?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

DavidA said:


> I have a recording of Richard Strauss's Opera, die Frau ohne schatten but no libretto or translation. Anyone know of a link for an English translation please?


There's a pdf on here. You need to register but you don't get bombarded with emails.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

sospiro said:


> There's a pdf on here. You need to register but you don't get bombarded with emails.


Thanks every much!


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

But even with the translation you may still be mystified ... nonetheless some strong fun if you like your Strauss in long, rich doses.


----------

